# Fasting for Fools



## Nic_Cali (Oct 4, 2012)

The Holy Spirit is telling me to extend the invitation to the women on this board. Just this week, starting on Monday, October 1st I’ve been fasting. My motivation to fast is not solely for my own edification but for a few people that have impacted me in a not so positive way.  

I am fasting for the fools that I believe God has laid on my heart to intercede for.  The spirit of foolishness is running rampant for some in our homes, among our families, and communities. 

I’m interceding for two of my family members initials A.D and M.L.  If you are interested in joining “Fasting for Fools” please respond.  List their initials (so that I and others can pray for them) and how long you plan to fast. I will be fasting until the Holy Spirit tells me to stop.  Additionally, I will be fasting for 12 hours per day.

The bible warns us of our human tendency to act in foolishness. He advises us to seek wisdom, and instruction.  Here are some scriptures regarding this:

Proverbs 1:7 -The fear of the Lord is the beginning of knowledge; fools despise wisdom and instruction.
Proverbs 15:21 -Folly is a joy to him who lacks sense, but a man of understanding walks straight ahead.
Proverbs 28:26- Whoever trusts in his own mind is a fool, but he who walks in wisdom will be delivered.

Spirit of folly- retrieved from http://www.biblicaleq.com/8spirit.htm
_______________________________________________________________________________________________
[…] Spiritual problems based on folly in the human spirit [is real]. This is an abiding disposition of foolishness rather than just a one-off mistake. People characterized by folly in their human spirit demonstrate a nature lacking in personal insight and basic wisdom. They are unbalanced and unwise and unable to rightly judge themselves or others. A foolish person lacks wisdom in one or more key areas of their life and makes the same mistakes over and over again. They are frequently stubborn and unteachable and education is of little avail until the errant spirit is fixed.

They seem to need discipline combined with a sudden transforming work of God that corrects the spiritual damage at the root of their folly. Once the error in their spirit is corrected and wisdom flows a whole major aspect of their character can instantly change. There is frequently a moment of realization when light dawns and they say "how could I have been so dumb!". Among them are those having an errant spirit, a perverse spirit, a hasty spirit, a sullen spirit, and an inappropriate spirit of jealousy as described in the bible passages above.

Proverbs describes a range of foolish people such as the naïve, the young men seduced by a harlot, the unteachable fool, the lazy sluggard, the scoffer, the person wise in their own eyes and the boorish fool. For these people loving discipline, fervent believing prayer for wisdom (James 1:5), good scriptural teaching and high quality ongoing discipleship may help correct the error in their spirit. Christian approaches that have proved helpful here include: Neil T. Anderson's truth encounters and various discipleship strategies, church discipline and accountability groups. Many men's ministries specialize in this approach.

Indications of when folly has overtaken the human spirit:

· When the person consistently makes unwise choices that are not so much "bad" as "just real dumb". They are characterized by an almost total lack of insight about themselves, their lifestyle and other people.

· Where they are naïve, credulous, gullible or always falling in love.

· A deeply derisive attitude to education, knowledge and learning and wisdom.

· They constantly show off their knowledge but do not listen to others and are quite unteachable.

· Foolish habits, erratic behavior, impulsiveness, wild schemes, dreaming, loud inappropriate and boorish behavior, lack of insight, poor decisions.
· The person does not set out to be immoral but finds themselves being easily caught up in immoral relationships or they seem unable to avoid bad company.

· Where a person is chronically lazy, slack and disorganized and their life drifts from job to job and failure to failure, when there is a great sense of wasted potential.

· Poor and very inappropriate communication such as boastfulness, an inability to listen or be corrected, hasty speech, quick displays of anger and provocation and little idea of how to be socially appropriate.


----------



## kila82 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow.


Omg this is crazy!!!!!! I just said in my head I need to fast today for my foolish husband and our marriage.

Eta: V.W

I will fast breakfast starting today until Sunday


----------



## Nic_Cali (Oct 4, 2012)

Well praise God! I will be praying for you and your husband, V.W. 
Nic_Cali





kila82 said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> Omg this is crazy!!!!!! I just said in my head I need to fast today for my foolish husband and our marriage.
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm happy to join and to pray with and for you ... 

I won't call them fools as they will remain as such.  However, I will call them Redeemed Souls... for this is what they need most and redeemed they shall be in Jesus' Name.   Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 4, 2012)

@Shimmie, agreed cause we were all like them once, foolish in our own thinking before we came into the knowledge of Christ...thank God my mom and Aunt fasted and prayed for me.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Shimmie, agreed cause we were all like them once, foolish in our own thinking before we came into the knowledge of Christ...thank God my mom and Aunt fasted and prayed for me.



Iwanthealthyhair67 ...

Loved ones are STILL yet praying for me.  Several of them are right here on this forum and one of them is 'YOU'... 

To our Precious OP...  Nic_Cali 

I understand and trust me, I've used the term fool more than enough and most recently, and probably will again when my flesh is speaking...  

Yet your loved ones I cannot call a fool, YOU can say it, but I cannot, for it will bring me into agreement with you and that's too much power coming together against them.  

However though *you* are able to 'say it', instead call them by the name, you are praying for them to be...  Righteous, Repentant, Open to God's Heart, Obedient to God's Word, _Children of Promise_.    This way the devil can't steal them; for when hears them called fool, he will whisper that name into their ears seeking for them to follow his voice and not Gods.

  Praying for your loved ones, no longer fools but _Children of Promise_...


----------



## Nic_Cali (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm at work but wanted to quickly say thank you. You are absolutely right calling them fools gives too much power to the enemy.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2012)

Nic_Cali said:


> I'm at work but wanted to quickly say thank you. You are absolutely right calling them fools gives too much power to the enemy.





Amen, Precious One.  Amen.   We want victory in this.  They will remain whatever we call them.


----------



## kila82 (Oct 4, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Amen, Precious One.  Amen.   We want victory in this.  They will remain whatever we call them.



My mom just texted me the same thing lol that we are to call no man a fool. So my husband isn't a fool his behaviors are foolish at times lol


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2012)

kila82 said:


> My mom just texted me the same thing lol that we are to call no man a fool. So my husband isn't a fool his behaviors are foolish at times lol



kila82 ...  I fully understand, trust me.  I do.     The men we love can make 'you' catch a case.   

Nevertheless, we choose what to make that case by what we call them.  

God changed Abram's name to Abraham meaning the Father of MANY nations.  God changed Saraii's name to Sarah, 'Mother of Many nations.  They both became what God named them... 'Fruitful' and Prosperous.'

Ask the Lord to give you a new name for your husband and in your prayers that what you'll call this man and see it come to pass.  

'Caleb' was a man of a 'different' spirit. Neither he nor Joshua were fearful of the giants that they saw in the land God promised them.   They chose to believe God when He said, 'Fear Not'... Be not dismayed, for I am always with you, no matter where you go.  Fear not.  

As a woman, as his wife, you are able to give birth to what God has called your husband to be.   His life is literally in your belly, in your spirit, in your prayers, your deep heartfelt intercession.  

Fasting is serious and if you're going to give up ''chocolate", for a season of prayer and fasting, it better not be wasted on 'foolish' prayers.  Awwwww, no way, no way.  When I give up chocolate, it's pay day all the way.  

Love and blessings to you.  I hope my post doesn't seem like a 'lecture'.  It's not.  It's love wanting to see your loved ones live for the Lord and all of His glory and for you to be happy with your loved ones.   

I've had it with the devil messing with people's hearts and their lives and their loved ones.   If anyone's a fool, it's satan and he will not get glory from your fasting and prayers.    In Jesus' Name.... Amen. 

For you and hubby...    for he's no fool.  He was smart / wise when he married you... and chose no other to spend his life with.   

Pray for his change in Jesus... which shall come to pass and remain.   In Jesus' Name.   Amen.   

Love,
Shimmie  :Rose:


----------



## kila82 (Oct 4, 2012)

Awww thanks Shimmie! This was great, sound advice and I appreciate it. I will ask God to give me a new name for him! I like that idea


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2012)

kila82 said:


> Awww thanks Shimmie! This was great, sound advice and I appreciate it. I will ask God to give me a new name for him! I like that idea



Ask God to make it 'Chocolate'    

Those prayers will be cinch !


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 4, 2012)

@kila82 start calling him man of God  ...


----------



## kila82 (Oct 4, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Ask God to make it 'Chocolate'
> 
> Those prayers will be cinch !



Lolololol!!! Mmmm chocolate my favorite!!!


----------



## kila82 (Oct 4, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:
			
		

> @kila82 start calling him man of God  ...



I'm starting this today. Thank u for this


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @kila82 start calling him man of God  ...



  "Healthy Hair"


----------



## Nic_Cali (Oct 5, 2012)

What if things are getting worse?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2012)

Nic_Cali said:


> What if things are getting worse?



That's just a 'challenge' to your faith... an attempt by the enemy to try and convince you that's it's no use and to give up.  

I wanted to share this yesterday ...

What you see happening now are the negative words that have been spoken over your loved ones over and over and those words have been hovering over their lives for years.   

You are more the likely the first and ONLY one to take action to counteract those words and to release the power of God's Word to defeat them. 

I'm beyond sure that these loved ones have others speaking negative about them as well and your loved ones have been responding to words in their behaviour.    During your fasting and prayer every 'word' (God's Word ... scripture), will begin to counter the negative and defeat the damage that it is trying to bring upon your loved ones.  

My children did not change until I spoke God's Word over them.  When they were 'teens' it was HARD.   Yet God changed my Words to HIS Words.  He gave me scripture to pray over them and to confess over their lives and the change was exactly what God promised me.  

Don't give up.   Ask God to direct your prayers and words... to give you His Words to speak over your loved ones.   You'll be amazed at the change that comes.   Your loved ones will respond to the Word of God.   Don't let the enemy defeat you before you get started.  Keep seeking God's Word and His direction.


----------



## Nic_Cali (Oct 5, 2012)

Shimmie,

You are absolutely right! I have been calling M.L. a fool for quite sometime. Thanks to you ladies I've realized the power of my tongue. He is a "man of God". In fact, he is the man that God has called me to be with but I was soooo offended by his ways I began to doubt God's promise. My fasting is now for God's promise to manifest in both of our lives. 

I will continue to fast until my Heavenly Fathers say its done. 





Shimmie said:


> That's just a 'challenge' to your faith... an attempt by the enemy to try and convince you that's it's no use and to give up.
> 
> I wanted to share this yesterday ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic_Cali (Oct 5, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> kila82 ...  I fully
> 
> *Fasting is serious and if you're going to give up ''chocolate", for a season of prayer and fasting, it better not be wasted on 'foolish' prayers.  Awwwww, no way, no way.  When I give up chocolate, it's pay day all the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2012)

Nic_Cali said:


>



  it's true... Nic_Cali ...  Girl it's true about giving up that 'chocolate'.   It shall not be wasted.  No, no, no...  

Anyway... 

I'm praying with and for you, Loved One.   You know, when we get saved, and learned what we learn, it doesn't lay dormant.   God sees to it that we use it... our faith, our confessions, His Word.   God makes sure we get to use it, and not just talk about it.   

The beauty is.... we never lose what God has given us.  We never lose His promises.   We never lose what we give to Him.  We always win, because God, Himself, never loses.   He loves us too much to let the enemy win.  

So, unpack those scriptures, unpack your faith, it is being called upon.  

And Sweetheart, you can handle it...    Yes you can and yes you will.     You are more than a Conqueror through Jesus Christ who loves you and your loved one.


----------



## Nic_Cali (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Shimmie,
You are so encouraging and such an asset to this board. 


Shimmie said:


> it's true... Nic_Cali ...  Girl it's true about giving up that 'chocolate'.   It shall not be wasted.  No, no, no...
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Oct 5, 2012)

Nic_Cali said:


> Thanks Shimmie,
> You are so encouraging and such an asset to this board.


More than she knows.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2012)

Nic_Cali said:


> Thanks Shimmie,
> You are so encouraging and such an asset to this board.





Pat Mahurr said:


> More than she knows.



  Even more... the both of you.


----------



## kila82 (Oct 7, 2012)

I've completed my morning fasting and I am already happy to report V.W came with me to church today despite his hurt back. He hasn't been to church in a month so i was very excited he wanted to go and I didn't even have to ask  I am very grateful


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 7, 2012)

kila82 said:


> I've completed my morning fasting and I am already happy to report V.W came with me to church today despite his hurt back. He hasn't been to church in a month so i was very excited he wanted to go and I didn't even have to ask  I am very grateful



Praise God...  

Don't give up.... V.W. means Victory in Worship....   

God bless you both.  His back is healed in Jesus' Name, Amen.  :Rose:


----------



## kila82 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank u Shimmie I receive that!! And I won't give up! I almost did but I refuse to let the enemy win in this situation! Victor will be victorious!


----------



## sweetvi (Oct 7, 2012)

Shimmie

I remember hearing your testimony about your kids. What exactly did you do? You said you read scriptures over them?  Did you repeat it daily or pray it and fasting. 

 Did you allow The Holy Spirit to intervene while praying and fasting or did you also get involved by taking them to church..reading the bible etc.

I'm only asking because I really am hurting for my dear family member... And need suggestions in delivering him ( I'm already praying but adding scriptures seems like a great idea..thank you)


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 7, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> Shimmie
> 
> I remember hearing your testimony about your kids. What exactly did you do? You said you read scriptures over them?  Did you repeat it daily or pray it and fasting.
> 
> ...



I prayed over my children day and night, night and day.   The prayers during the day, were just flowing through my heart and never interferred with my work, etc. 

At night when they were sleeping, I'd go into their rooms, and kneel at their beds and pray God's Word over them.   I'd annoint them with oil and and pray over their lives present and future, speaking the Word of God.

At night I'd even lie on the floor beside their beds and pray as God lead.   Each morning, their feet had to 'touch' the very area where I prayed, when they got out of bed.  

I prayed over their clothing, their school books, I'd touch their heads with oil before leaviing for school, that they had the mind of Christ (Helmet of Salvation), the Heart and Wisdom of God the Father (Breastplate of Righteousness).   Their loins were girded about with truth (chasity); their feet were shod with the preparation of peace, (God ordered their footsteps, leading them into safety); the sword of the Spirit (God's Word, always in their heart and hands). 

Psalm 89 was instrumental

I committed my children unto the Lord...they were now His.  

That's when Isaiah 27 vs. 3 and 5 came into reality, for God was keeping my children and the promises He made to me about them.

Whomever, Whatever we commit unto the Lord, He will keep and protect it... this I learned and cherish from the very heart of God.


----------



## sweetvi (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank youuu!  

Gotta run but will comment more tommorrow


----------



## alive (Oct 10, 2012)

i love this idea. I need to prepare my mind before I jump in but i definitely know a few foo....i mean, Men of God that I need to be fasting and praying for


----------

